# Best place to buy a squat suit



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Looking to get an Inzer hardcore squat suit, but cant seem to find anywhere decent to get it from in the uk

anyone know anywhere?

Also how do i size up for it? someone did tell me but I've forgotten lol


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Looking to get an Inzer hardcore squat suit, but cant seem to find anywhere decent to get it from in the uk
> 
> anyone know anywhere?
> 
> Also how do i size up for it? someone did tell me but I've forgotten lol


Without a doubt speak to Andy Bolton mate. He is an Inzer stockist and will do you a good price as well as helping you with your fitting.

Find him on Powerliftinguk.com or his own website (just google it, can't remember off the top of my head). Probably andybolton.com/co.uk at a guess.

He's the man to help!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Cheers mate, will have a look at his site and chuck him an email


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Go onto the inzer website, it has rough sizing on.

How big are you mate?? Im waiting for one to arrive and if it doesnt look like it will fit any time soon i may be persuaded to flog it.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Go onto the inzer website, it has rough sizing on.
> 
> How big are you mate?? Im waiting for one to arrive and if it doesnt look like it will fit any time soon i may be persuaded to flog it.


5'11, currently 100kg, though my weight is constantly fluctuating between 100-109kg, 34'' waist, 26'' quads


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Itll be too big for you then. youll probably be looking at a 35. but dont quote me. lol

You had a look on ebay yet? theres always a few knocking around on the US site.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Itll be too big for you then. youll probably be looking at a 35. but dont quote me. lol
> 
> You had a look on ebay yet? theres always a few knocking around on the US site.


yeah just looked on the inzer site, i'm a 35


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Also check out www.liftinglarge.com, I'll probably be ordering my suits from there.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I've emailed Andy Bolton, will more then likely get my suit from there

Am i right in thinking that you can also use a squat suit for deadlifts?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You can. You won't get masses out of it but nor will you out of a deadlift suit.


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You can. You won't get masses out of it but nor will you out of a deadlift suit.


You can get a fair whack out of a suit if you pull sumo. You would be largely hated by everyone though so it's a trade off...


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

pullum sports mate there is a sizing guide on there also


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> pullum sports mate there is a sizing guide on there also


Pullum don't do Inzer mate


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

whoops didn't read it properly


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Did you get in touch with andy? If you did how much is it going to set you back?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> Did you get in touch with andy? If you did how much is it going to set you back?


I did mate, he hasn't got back to me with a price yet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Didn't know that Metal mate - but as I can't pull sumo for toffee it's not really an issue :lol:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I got my bench shirt from Bpsports.com. They do squat suits aswell mate.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

H22civic said:


> I got my bench shirt from Bpsports.com. They do squat suits aswell mate.


I did look there, but can get the hardcore suit delivered from the states for £33 cheaper then they sell it for


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Any reason why you want an Inzer Squat suit? Titan are far better IMO.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> I did look there, but can get the hardcore suit delivered from the states for £33 cheaper then they sell it for


Damn thats a big price difference there mate! Those guys over in america are so lucky, everything seems the be cheap as fk over there! :angry:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Any reason why you want an Inzer Squat suit? Titan are far better IMO.


From what i've read on a few boards Inzer seem better, plus i prefer the look of the inzer suits

also all the power lifters at my gym use titan and i wanna be different haha


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

what gym do you train at harry?


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Also check out www.liftinglarge.com, I'll probably be ordering my suits from there.


*Leotard and legwarmers for you Daz..* :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

strangey said:


> what gym do you train at harry?


Centre fitness (used to be trax)


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Ordered my suit from house of pain in the end, was the cheapest i could find


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got my Hardcore in the post yesterday. Here was me thinking it may be a little big as im on the bottom end of the proposed weights for the suit. It took 5mins just to get it over my ****, another 10 to get my hips in and dont even start on getting the straps up!

hmm, need to drop 10lbs anyway. maybe 20! lol They arnt made for tall lifters i know that much!

On the plus side, even straps down the amount of support on the bottom 3rd of a squat is awesome!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Hoping mines here within the next 2 weeks, can't wait to start using it haha


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Harry what did you get in the end? I'm looking at a single-ply Centurion.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I got a single ply Inzer hardcore


----------

